# Best BLD Method



## CubeLord (Jan 12, 2011)

What BLD method(no forms of Freestyle) is best for solving the cube Sub 2 or 1 30? Sub 2 should be achievable with the method for someone who is around 30 seconds regular.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 12, 2011)

A lot of methods can sub-2. Old Pochmann corners and M2 edges will be fine.


----------



## Godmil (Jan 12, 2011)

Well, M2 edges with Old Pochmann corners is a nice balance between speed and complexity. Check out Eric Limeback's tutorials on youtube.
Sub2 is pretty tricky though. You'll need to put a lot of practice in.

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## LewisJ (Jan 12, 2011)

Virtually every BLD method used by anyone for non-speed-BLD is sub-2able with tons of practice. 3OP, M2, Classic Pochmann, TuRBo, BH, (insert less well-known method which I left out of this small list here), or any combination of them can certainly result in sub-2 solves. The question comes down to the balance of time spent learning vs time spent practicing vs time spent solving. A small bit of time could be put into learning Classic Pochmann and a huge amount of time into practicing it, still achieving sub-2, but spending more time to learn a more advanced method to begin with could yield more or faster improvements.


----------



## peedu (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi,

All the BLD methods are good. With Classic Pochmann I can do the execution part in less than 2 minutes and I am around 30 sec regular.
With M2 for edges I cut my execution time by half a minute.

There are much better BLD solvers around. I hope they will give much better answer to you.

Most of the "air" is in the memory part.

Now before posting another thread asking about best memory system, use the search function. There is a lot of information already posted.

Best Regards,


Peedu


----------



## mr6768 (Jan 12, 2011)

I think M2 for edges and R2 or classic pochmann for corners are so easy and efficient which make them best methods.


----------



## cubedude7 (Jan 12, 2011)

M2 with Old Pochmann is pretty good for sub 2. For sub 1:30 you'll need a little more practise.


----------

